# Finally, Unintronic Answers the "Detuned ECU" Question



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

I read somewhere here that Unitronic, a company located in Montreal Canada was working on a Chip for the 2.5L that had gains of 25hp. I found it a little hard to believe but with no other leads on a company developing a chip worth while, I took the intiative and e-mailed them.
My e-mail:
Unitronic,
I have read numerous posts on a popular VW forum that your company was currently developing a Chip for the 2.5L Motor found on the MKV Rabbit. If this is true could you please confirm your findings with me that the gains are around 25hp?
Thank You.
Unitronic:
_Michael,
It is true that we are currently working on a program for the 2.5L 5cyl. We have had some stoppages in the process due to other projects but so far we were able to squeeze out 22 flywheel hp and 17tq. We are in no way shape or form done, but when we come close i'll be sure to e-mail you if you're on the mailing list.
The chip should be ready around Feb for sale, should be around $400
Cheers!_
If this is true, i'll cream my pants! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















_Modified by @[email protected] at 10:14 AM 12-1-2006_


----------



## konafoci (Nov 28, 2006)

that is freaking awesome, u should ask em bout redline too!!!!
hell i could deal with 6250...


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (konafoci)*

sure, you could deal with it...but can the engine? How will your rods like it?
Are you going to remove restrictions elsewhere? I'm willing to bet your intake and exhaust manifolds have runners sized for beefy low and mid-range torque. Upping the rev limit could do nothing more than let you spin it up inefficiently.
Just food for thought. I'll stop there because you can read about what I think in the other thread about this topic.


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Finally, Unintronic Answers the "Detuned ECU" Question (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
Unitronic:
_Michael,
It is true that we are currently working on a program for the 2.5L 5cyl. We have had some stoppages in the process due to other projects but so far we were able to squeeze out 22 flywheel hp and 17tq. We are in no way shape or form done, but when we come close i'll be sure to e-mail you if you're on the mailing list.
The chip should be ready around Feb for sale, should be around $400.
Cheers!_
If this is true, i'll cream my pants! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















That's pretty exciting. Who in Toronto does unitronic tuning?


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: Finally, Unintronic Answers the "Detuned ECU" Question (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_I found it a little hard to believe but with no other leads on a company developing a chip worth while, I took the intiative and e-mailed them.

i had actually posted my findings on my "lead" from GIAC in another thread. of course, there wasnt any good news to report. they simply told me they havent started development yet and didnt even tell me when they were going to start. i really like GIAC products, but if they dont do anything and this unitronic chop does what it says, ill definitely be purchasing it. keep us updated if you hear more from them.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2005)

another thing i'm interested in, is this a reflash or piggyback or what? can you put back to stock temporarily if necessary (service, etc.)?
just curious, 22+hp for $400 ain't bad...
-also, what other changes are made/necessary? 91/93octane fuel?



_Modified by [email protected] at 1:21 PM 11-30-2006_


----------



## 5CYLPILL (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Finally, Unintronic Answers the "Detuned ECU" Question (@[email protected])*

I too am VERY interested in this. Keep us updated please. Thanks


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

Where do I pay?
Seriously, you should point them to this forum. Tell them it's free focus group research. I would seriously buy this this second.


----------



## rjohns1 (Aug 9, 2006)

X2. I've wanted this eversince I heard the rumors. Intake, Exhaust, and this Chip would totally kick ASS in the this car.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (rjohns1)*

Unitronic seems like a smaller shop, I don't know if they have the cap to deal with all of us.
It's almost like a best kept secret. But hey, who knows? If the big companies start reading about a tiny one in Canada raking in the business from the 2.5 guys maybe this will give them a kick in the butt to get started on modding the 2.5 instead of releasing yet another CAI for the beloved 2.0T.
Would be nice driving a 172hp 187tq Rabbit though for only $400. I would assume though that the power they claim is combined with an exhaust and CAI.
SO if CAI is only giving us 5hp and exhaust 8hp, with the chip you're looking at 185hp and 195+tq...thats being conservative too!
I have no idea about redline. I'll try contacting them again, but they are so hard to get a hold of!








PS: Thats 400 dollars Canadian










_Modified by @[email protected] at 12:43 AM 12-1-2006_


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

Uni has been around for awhile. they are notorious for 1.8t big turbo programming. great company.
my buddys shop is a dist. in UT for them.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*

Ok I got 2 more e-mails
_
The 2.5 program should be complete within 2 weeks. For now its not flashable as we have yet to design the flashloader. But the program is pretty much ready. i'll keep you up to date._
and another from MikeZ
_I have a Rabbit coming in 2 weeks we will tune that car and try to make max power form it







then we witll turbo charge and come out with stock compression turbo kits







_
Looking very very good from these guys! A Turbo kit where we don't have to fudge crap around. Sounds promising. But i'm waiting on the dyno from these guys to prove the chip. In 2 weeks, we'll know what it does on a Rabbit with man trans.
If this turns out as great as it's sounding, these guys will become millionaires over night with the thousands of 2.5L guys storming to buy a program from them! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

farkin great. Go CANADA!


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Ok I got 2 more e-mails
_
The 2.5 program should be complete within 2 weeks. For now its not flashable as we have yet to design the flashloader. But the program is pretty much ready. i'll keep you up to date._
and another from MikeZ
_I have a Rabbit coming in 2 weeks we will tune that car and try to make max power form it







then we witll turbo charge and come out with stock compression turbo kits







_
Looking very very good from these guys! A Turbo kit where we don't have to fudge crap around. Sounds promising. But i'm waiting on the dyno from these guys to prove the chip. In 2 weeks, we'll know what it does on a Rabbit with man trans.
If this turns out as great as it's sounding, these guys will become millionaires over night with the thousands of 2.5L guys storming to buy a program from them! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I am happy!!!!!!


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
PS: Thats 400 dollars Canadian










Bonus!! That's like 350 U.S. duckets currently, eh?








And I wouldn't underestimate the gains from a CAI alone ... the only reference point we have now is ABD's and they cranked theirs out in what? 2 weeks? [/sacrcasm] Wait for Neuspeed's or AEM's for better reference points.
Beggers can't be choosers ... but I do hope they incorporate a way to toggle between 87 and 91 octane programs on the fly.


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

why does it matter if you use 87 or 91? is a whole 3 dollars in savings going to be that big a difference.


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_why does it matter if you use 87 or 91? is a whole 3 dollars in savings going to be that big a difference.

Several months ago, it made a HUGE difference.


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

I told you guys about thyat a while ago but no one believed me, it was hard to bring a proof since I talked with them on the phone... but hey better late then never... they already got my name on the list, i am just waiting for a phone call .. they will also custom tune my car once the turbo kit is complete!


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

One thing some of you don't seem to get. A CAI that's good for 5hp on a stock engine also frees up more power from further mods. 
If your CAI is good for 5, your exhaust is good for 8 and your chip is good for 22, that doesn't necessarily mean that the combination of them will be 35. If they work well together you may see more, if they don't...less. I'd like to see someone come out with a an I/C/E package that has been properly tuned to work together. If these guys are claiming (and actually _getting_) 22hp from _just_ a chip, I don't see why you couldn't get 40 or so from a well tuned kit.
Combine that with the proper cam, who knows what you might get!


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (the s is silent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the s is silent* »_sure, you could deal with it...but can the engine? How will your rods like it? 
 
Without a doubt. The rods wouldn't be an issue...they'll be good for 7k easily. The rest of your post hits on what really needs to be looked in to though.
These engines were developed specifically for the "torque happy American". This means that everything in the intake/exhaust tract has been sized for low-end running. That's the reason for the artificially low rev limit...it's simply pointless to run the engine beyond it's breathing capabilities.
The actual architecture of the engine is the same as the old 2.0 (just has one extra cylinder and two more valves per cylinder) which is perfectly happy running to 7K plus with the proper breathing mods. There is no reason that this engine shouldn't be able to turn just as high (if not higher, with the 4 valve set-up)...just get it the air to make it work efficiently up there.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_I told you guys about thyat a while ago but no one believed me, it was hard to bring a proof since I talked with them on the phone... but hey better late then never... they already got my name on the list, i am just waiting for a phone call .. they will also custom tune my car once the turbo kit is complete!

We'll have proof in 2 weeks hopefully!


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VolksRacer2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksRacer2* »_Keeping my fingers crossed!
















I don't think thats the only thing you're "keeping". I'm keeping myself from sharting hearing about the news that we could possibly have a company that gives a peeve about the 2.5L.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (the.ronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_
Beggers can't be choosers ... but I do hope they incorporate a way to toggle between 87 and 91 octane programs on the fly.

I'll be running 94 octane regardless. To me gas isn't that expensive. Water is still $1.50 for 500ml. A beer at the strip joint is $7.50. Meh.
To me running cleaner more refined fuel will be better in the long run for the performance in your engine. It also give it a better throttle response and some people claim it gives the 2.0T 5000000hp and 14Tq.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
I don't think thats the only thing you're "keeping". I'm keeping myself from sharting hearing about the news that we could possibly have a company that gives a peeve about the 2.5L.










x2
this is great news!








thanks for the update







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Finally, Unintronic Answers the "Detuned ECU" Question (Froster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Froster* »_
That's pretty exciting. Who in Toronto does unitronic tuning?

Email me or Marco @ SEM


----------



## jsv666 (Sep 4, 2006)

Don R
Is the software will be adapt for a staight flow exhaust(custom 2.5" piping) and after market Intake(ABD)
or only for stock systeme ??
Are you with the montreal team who's working with VAG MotroSport ??
thank


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (jsv666)*

redline info please?


----------



## leon_20vt (Dec 1, 2004)

Damnnnnnnn, this sounds nice, would be very interesting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (leon_20vt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leon_20vt* »_Damnnnnnnn, this sounds nice, would be very interesting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (jsv666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsv666* »_Don R
Is the software will be adapt for a staight flow exhaust(custom 2.5" piping) and after market Intake(ABD)
or only for stock systeme ??
Are you with the montreal team who's working with VAG MotroSport ??
thank

I'm in Toronto. Mike @ Unitronic is next door to VAG Motorsports, they share the same facility.
Since you are local you can email Mike: [email protected] about your specific questions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Don R)*

wow nice!


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

I get my bunny in about 2 weeks! First thing i'm doing is going to T.O to mod this mo fo with some fat free chips. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_I get my bunny in about 2 weeks! First thing i'm doing is going to T.O to mod this mo fo with some fat free chips. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## leon_20vt (Dec 1, 2004)

damn, bad luck, i'm down here in mexico


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (leon_20vt)*

hows Mexico? i wanna go there one day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
not that fake Cancun ****... im talkin about REAL Mexico where i actually have to watch my back


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
not that fake Cancun ****... im talkin about REAL Mexico where i actually have to watch my back









You may regret it when you find that you are as much in danger from the rateros as you are from the policia.


----------



## konafoci (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: (leon_20vt)*

i think it will be totally plausable to get to the 200 mark with the cai, exhaust and chip, and I can't wait to see it... amazing...


----------



## FreshBaked 24 7 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: (konafoci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *konafoci* »_i think it will be totally plausable to get to the 200 mark with the cai, exhaust and chip, and I can't wait to see it... amazing...

ehhhh... lower ur expectations a bit... id say 190 tops.... then you turbo it


----------



## leon_20vt (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_hows Mexico? i wanna go there one day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
not that fake Cancun ****... im talkin about REAL Mexico where i actually have to watch my back









Well, I live in Monterrey, two hour drive from texas border. Tv sure makes it look worse. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
But hey, we can buy cheaper v dubs here







(plus we get Seats)



_Modified by leon_20vt at 5:23 PM 12-4-2006_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (leon_20vt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leon_20vt* »_damn, bad luck, i'm down here in mexico

I'm going to Chihuahua (sp?) Mexico in January for business. Gunna see how our Magnaride suspension system is assembled on the Honda's in that Delphi plant.


_Modified by @[email protected] at 6:24 PM 12-4-2006_


----------



## leon_20vt (Dec 1, 2004)

Tuning for turbo cars down here is kind of precarious, i think i would need some flash programming, like revo and apr, easier, I can easily go to the states to get it flashed


----------



## leon_20vt (Dec 1, 2004)

Good spelling hehe, that's cool


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (leon_20vt)*

Leon_20vt
You're inluck buddy!
Unitronic has 2 resellers in Mexico.
Heres the contact info:
*Mexico Unitronic *
Colonia San Jerónimo 
[email protected]
*Specialty *
Unitronic Reseller

-------
*Unitronic Mexico*
Colonia San Francisco
[email protected]

*Specialty *
Chip tuning, BT, 
SPI Wizard tuning!,
installation center, defeats, logins, diagnostics.
------
And for our friends down south the border:
*Florida*
AutobahnTuner.com
[email protected] 
Phone: 407.340.8665

*Specialty *
Unitronic Dealer, Big Turbo, SPI installation, Login's, deafeats, diagnostics.
-------
*South West USA*
C&C Fuel Injection
Justin Beug
1-775-329-9974
[email protected]
http://www.ccfuelinjection.com

*Specialty* 
Unitronic Reseller
-------
*New York ,NJ*
TyrolSport
Michael Pancheri
917-626-3368
http://www.TyrolSport.com

*Specialty *
Chip tuning, BT, installation center, defeats, logins, diagnostics.
-------
*Howard Beach NY*
Pag Parts Inc
(347) 561-4802 
Monday through Thurs, 10am to 5pm (EST) and Friday, 10am to 3pm
[email protected]

*Specialty *
Unitronic authorized Dealer.
-------
*Deerfield, IL*
Sean Higgins
847-572-9901
[email protected]

*Specialty* 
Unitronic Chipped USA
-------
*West Valley, Utah*
Thirty 20 Motoring
1.801.977.1200
[email protected]

*Specialty *
VAG SPI(Volkswagen/Audi), Big Turbo
-------
*Toronto, CAN*
Donnato Rossi
[email protected]

*Specialty *
Chip tuning, BT update center,
diagnostics
-------
*Toronto, CAN*
SEM Motorsports Ltd.
T:416.636.7575
[email protected]
http://www.semmotorsports.com

*Specialty *
Unitronic Autorised Dealer, Big Turbo Reseller
Remember: This chip isn't released yet, still some work. This is just for when it is released and people want to find a place to install it.
Hope this helps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leon_20vt (Dec 1, 2004)

although Mexico City is a 10 hour drive it sure is better than driving to canada hehehe, thanx a lot.... 
Our jetta got crashed last night... what a shame, but seeing it positively, we're getting the gli grille


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (leon_20vt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leon_20vt* »_although Mexico City is a 10 hour drive it sure is better than driving to canada hehehe, thanx a lot.... 
Our jetta got crashed last night... what a shame, but seeing it positively, we're getting the gli grille









At least you can drive to Ciudad Mejico, I have to swim!!!!
No Puerto Rico love!!!!


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (leon_20vt)*


_Quote »_New York ,NJ
TyrolSport
Michael Pancheri
917-626-3368
http://www.TyrolSport.com
Specialty
Chip tuning, BT, installation center, defeats, logins, diagnostics.
-------
Howard Beach NY
Pag Parts Inc
(347) 561-4802
Monday through Thurs, 10am to 5pm (EST) and Friday, 10am to 3pm
[email protected]

YAY! dealers right in my area


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (omni1)*

I bet me and Omni are the first to grab this chip!!!


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

your the only 2 that are close to unitronics dealers. I'd have one heck of a drive to get it done


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_your the only 2 that are close to unitronics dealers. I'd have one heck of a drive to get it done

You can always ask your local vw tuner shop, maybe they'll pull strings for you?


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

yay Deerfield location is 4 miles away from my house
Yev


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

Thirty20 is like my second home. i spend allot of time working on my project caar and playing with other eoples toys.
Watch for the big turbo colum in the next Eurotuner about thirty20.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (the.ronin)*

nice, i have a dealer in my area!

_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_
You may regret it when you find that you are as much in danger from the rateros as you are from the policia.


















_Quote, originally posted by *FreshBaked 24 7* »_
ehhhh... lower ur expectations a bit... id say 190 tops.... then you turbo it









x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

ok in US that will be about 350, ok alittle better then 400, 50 bucks but still haha


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (omni1)*

not bad, if the hp and torque numbers are exactly true


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_not bad, if the hp and torque numbers are exactly true

They should be around there, could be more, could be a lil less, but not the 7hp crap we're being fed by the guys who rushed their's out to the market.
In 2 weeks(ish) we will find out what the Rabbit did on the dyno.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_I bet me and Omni are the first to grab this chip!!!









You guys probably will be








If you can email me I can have your contact info to set you guys up when it's ready


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
They should be around there, could be more, could be a lil less, but not the 7hp crap we're being fed by the guys who rushed their's out to the market.
In 2 weeks(ish) we will find out what the Rabbit did on the dyno.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats awesome news... the best news the 2.5 since it came out IMO








cant wait for the Rabbit dyno results


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

I can't believe they don't have a rep in So Cal.


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (the.ronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_I can't believe they don't have a rep in So Cal.

You have everything else though! Seeems like every time I'm looking for something VW performance related its coming from Somewhere, California!


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

That's a fair statement ... but all the more reason I am surprised they don't have a rep down here. Closest I think is Arizona.


----------



## FreshBaked 24 7 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: (the.ronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_That's a fair statement ... but all the more reason I am surprised they don't have a rep down here. Closest I think is Arizona.


hahahah ouch... travel through like 3 states.... o well start packin'.... be careful in the desert... just got finished watching The Hills Have Eyes


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Finally, Unintronic Answers the "Detuned ECU" Question (@[email protected])*

.


_Modified by @[email protected] at 4:24 AM 12-7-2006_


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

then why dont you call them to become a rep. you could get your chip for free and make a few bucks out of it for sure.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_then why dont you call them to become a rep. you could get your chip for free and make a few bucks out of it for sure.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

These two weeks are going to be really long!!!!! can't wait to see the dyno's I have my money ready for a CAI and the chip!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_then why dont you call them to become a rep. you could get your chip for free and make a few bucks out of it for sure.

Not a bad idea ... but in my line of work, I have to report EVERY penny I make on the side and it is a huge investigative pain in the ass involving multiple state and federal agencies.
I'm sure when this hits the streets, local tuners will be popping out the woodwork to be reps.


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

I will definetly be visiting TyrolSport when this chip is released.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_These two weeks are going to be really long!!!!! can't wait to see the dyno's I have my money ready for a CAI and the chip!!!!!!!!!1

hold on to that money! dont spend it until the chip actually comes out. i wouldnt even buy a CAI until i buy a chip. just a personal thing


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

I don't know a whole lot about ECU upgrades as i'm fresh off a MKII (we really never touched the ECU much) but does it "learn" from all the mods you put on? And you can tune the program to optimize power based on your mods right?


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

If you get the chip and you already have the car modified the chip will adapt in applying adaptation offsets. The system is equipped with sensors that all correlate with each other and when variables don't add up the ecu will apply adaption offsets...such as an increase in Mass Flow will require more fuel and it will apply fuel as required via correlating sensor feedback. The adaptability will by no means amplify the mods.
If you should want an optimized chip Unitronic can optimize the tune according to fuel and additional mods; however, a car would have to be put on the dyno for a custom tune session.
Aside, from the upcoming turbo kits that are going to be available, hopefully there will be some development for some nice high-performance exhaust headers with decent scavenging effect, intakes, and even cams to expliot some of the performance aspects of this (half-a-V10 Lambo) motor.










_Modified by Don R at 8:04 AM 12-8-2006_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_If you get the chip and you already have the car modified the chip will adapt in applying adaptation offsets. The system is equipped with sensors that all correlate with each other and when variables don't add up the ecu will apply adaption offsets...such as an increase in Mass Flow will require more fuel and it will apply fuel as required via correlating sensor feedback. The adaptability will by no means amplify the mods.
If you should want an optimized chip Unitronic can optimize the tune according to fuel and additional mods; however, a car would have to be put on the dyno for a custom tune session.
*Aside, from the upcoming turbo kits that are going to be available, hopefully there will be some development for some nice high-performance exhaust headers with decent scavenging effect, intakes, and even cams to expliot some of the performance aspects of this (half-a-V10 Lambo) motor.*









_Modified by Don R at 8:04 AM 12-8-2006_

Dude you're giving me a hard on, shutup already.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
Dude you're giving me a hard on, shutup already.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

bump


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (thedriver)*








cant wait for this chip!!! the ultimate NA chip i know of lol


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

When are the 2 weeks due? WHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

Any distributors in British Columbia?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

hmm... two weeks from now? LOL i lost track







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Deception)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deception* »_Any distributors in British Columbia?









i don't see any on the list, i guess east Canuks , don't like West cause of the benefits, j/k
Yev


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Yevi)*

Should be 1 week from Friday the 15th. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

I highly doubt that they would release something on the 22nd december...


----------



## FreshBaked 24 7 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_I highly doubt that they would release something on the 22nd december...

and why not? 3 more days till christmas... could make a nice little present


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_I highly doubt that they would release something on the 22nd december...

They aren't releasing anything on the 22nd. They are performing the dyno on the Rabbit with the "close to production" chip they reprogrammed.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
They aren't releasing anything on the 22nd. They are performing the dyno on the Rabbit with the "close to production" chip they reprogrammed. 
 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
no real chip yet people, just a major dyno session







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

I' ll be on leave from work and that shop is about 20 minutes rom my palce, guess I could go and see it from my own eyes..


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_I' ll be on leave from work and that shop is about 20 minutes rom my palce, guess I could go and see it from my own eyes..

You know we expect video just like your CAI session on the dyno right?


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

if i can get in touch on time and depending when they are doing it, yeah for sure.. i cant wait to see it as well.. if i am pleased with it there is no questions to ask and it will be chipped on the spot!


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

I hate you Silver.
For once in my life I wish I lived in Montreal so I could linger around these genius' when they are screwing around with the Rabbit.








I GET MY BUNNY TODAY
I GET MY BUNNY TODAY
I GET MY BUNNY TODAY
I GET MY BUNNY TODAY
I GET MY BUNNY TODAY
I GET MY BUNNY TODAY
I GET MY BUNNY TODAY
I GET MY BUNNY TODAY
I GET MY BUNNY TODAY
I GET MY BUNNY TODAY
I GET MY BUNNY TODAY
I GET MY BUNNY TODAY
I GET MY BUNNY TODAY
I GET MY BUNNY TODAY
I GET MY BUNNY TODAY
I GET MY BUNNY TODAY







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

news please!!!!!!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (husm)*

well, he got his Bunny now and hes drving it around.... so no news yet


----------



## Bunny Lover (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

is there any harm this chip can cause. like was there a reason that vw detuned the ecu. I also own a 2.5 rabbit and id love to increase the number of ponies on it, but not at the cost of damaging anything. Just curious


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Bunny Lover)*

i dont think it can damage a NA engine. 
however, for turbo engines, a chip can mess things up sometimes. BUT, it is very rare to see chip-related damage.


----------



## Bunny Lover (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

good to know...definitly getting myself one then


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_i dont think it can damage a NA engine. 
however, for turbo engines, a chip can mess things up sometimes. BUT, it is very rare to see chip-related damage. 

I have seen 2 engines blown that where using superchips. 
I think that all chips need for the owner to take better care of their engine, more so in turbo cars I agree, but bad tunning can screw any engine.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_
I have seen 2 engines blown that where using superchips. 
I think that all chips need for the owner to take better care of their engine, more so in turbo cars I agree, but bad tunning can screw any engine.

was it bad tuning or was it because the car was taken over redline like crazy and/or poorly maintained, badly driven, etc. ?


----------



## FreshBaked 24 7 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Finally, Unintronic Answers the "Detuned ECU" Question (@[email protected])*

so any updates?


----------



## VR6 BeelzeDub (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: Finally, Unintronic Answers the "Detuned ECU" Question (FreshBaked 24 7)*

i will definently be picking this up


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

They where both relatively new 225hp TT's, I would guess a little bit of abusive driving but maintenance wise I know they where taken care of as the dealer did all their services in time and both had less than 20,000 miles on them and less than 5,000 with the chips. I beleived it was bad tunning, or that is what the dealer said, car ran lean and just exploded.
I also saw a brand new 2002 A4 that got the chip put by GIAC, saw the chip myself , that had to get a new ECU after it was chipped in Texas then driven down to Guadalajara, 1,200 miles and the car decided to not start one day. Poor guy had to pay for the new ECU and since he lied about having a chip and made the mechanics check just about everything in the car before they actually opened the GIAC chip and saw it they voided his warranty and charged him over 1,200 dlls for the ECU.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

wow that sucks


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

I wonder if they are still doing this dyno or what!
I hope Silver_Dub got a chance to spend time there these next few days.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

x2


----------



## Bunny Lover (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re:*

any news?


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Bunny Lover)*

x2 x3 x5 z..


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Yevi)*

I just e-mailed em, now the waiting game begins...unless they are all off on holidays already.


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (@[email protected])*

O emailed unitronic about a week ago about this chip.
here's what I got back:

_Quote »_Hello yes we have purchase a Salvage Rabbit that we are presently 
fixing 
and then we will tune and develope all possible tuning upgrades
mikeZ
Nobody wrote:
>First name : Mike
>Last name : P
>Your car : 2007 VW Rabbit 
>Email : 
>Comments : I've heard that you are developing an ECU tune for the 
2.5L 5 cyl found in the MKV Jetta/Rabbit.
>I was curious as to when this product should be available and also, is 
this going to be a piggyback setup?
>Thank you!
>-Mike P.


Not really a clear answer, but it sounds like we're still due for an ECU tune soon.










_Modified by studio19sound at 12:02 PM 12-22-2006_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (studio19sound)*

yes







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
we just have to wait longer


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (mujjuman)*

Ahhh, so they are going the salvaged route. I'm not liking this as the salvaged car could cause problems...unless it was hit from behind? If it took a frontal hit then there could be hidden internal damage causing the performance of the car to be less...








I wish they used a brand new Rabbit....or asked someone to let them use their's as a lab rat...or a lab rab?


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Re: (@[email protected])*

well, if the all hopes of good chip go down the drain, at least they don't ruin, a new engine, also if they have gotten a new one, we would have to wait till they will break the engine in, before they start doing anyhting at all
Yev


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Ahhh, so they are going the salvaged route. I'm not liking this as the salvaged car could cause problems...unless it was hit from behind? If it took a frontal hit then there could be hidden internal damage causing the performance of the car to be less...








I wish they used a brand new Rabbit....or asked someone to let them use their's as a lab rat...or a lab rab?









yeah i thought they had a new Rabbit as well..


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mujjuman)*

has anybody emailed, Unitronic for updates
Yev


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Yevi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yevi* »_has anybody emailed, Unitronic for updates
Yev

I have...but nobody is home. It *IS* the holidays though.


----------



## Gr8mafy (Jun 15, 2003)

Cant wait for an update on this.. will be checking in on a regular http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Gr8mafy)*

Best bet is after Jan 2nd.


----------



## mk5vw (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

I looked up a little bit on this company and have seen some unfavorable responses on vortex and audizine etc...I'll just wait for GIAC or someone of the like to come out with a chip:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2980243


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Best bet is after Jan 2nd.









if they make their chip on the 2nd, i ll never buy it.. i would buy something from anybody that close after the 1st! i know i ll be hammered till the 3rd at least with what i am planning on drinking.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

I'm talking about making the dyno on the 2nd or around that date.
And if you look hard enough you can find any negative info on any company.
ABD was a long time VW staple, just look how much they are getting reamed as of late...


----------



## mk5vw (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_I'm talking about making the dyno on the 2nd or around that date.
And if you look hard enough you can find any negative info on any company.
ABD was a long time VW staple, just look how much they are getting reamed as of late...

yeah but ABD is a proven company this isn't....how long have they been chipping vehicles? plus, he overpromised and underdelivered as it seems in that thread and the poor guy went to him to dyno with unfavorable results...
lastly, you must not know a lot about the '2 week' theory...every company including APR says 2 weeks...to find out 2 months 2 yrs later...etc etc...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (mk5vw)*

uhh dude, this company has been around. sure theres lots of negativity on this company, but alot of the reviews are good. (TDI Chips)


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (mk5vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk5vw* »_
yeah but ABD is a proven company this isn't....how long have they been chipping vehicles? plus, he overpromised and underdelivered as it seems in that thread and the poor guy went to him to dyno with unfavorable results...
lastly, you must not know a lot about the '2 week' theory...every company including APR says 2 weeks...to find out 2 months 2 yrs later...etc etc...

Its funny we have 4 BT cars in utah running that 630 software. All cars making good power and run daily. Hardly any problems. When you start doing modifications as serious as big turbos on VWs the programing gets tuff. Charge piping diameters are all different piping lengths, various types of hardware are used i.e. wastegates and dv. People need to understand when you chang that much of a system everything running perfectly together is going to take more then a ecu file. 
As for tuning a chip for a N/A 2.5.... there are allot less variables. They will advance timing and change fuel a little. It should be a simple tune for them. 
UNI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you look at all the other chip companies noone offers a perfect BT file. GIAC doesn't even offer one and apr only has one with their own turbo kit. Revo runs theirs leaner in idle then really rich on throttle, which robs tons of power.
Before you research one company make sure u research all of them. Making a stock chip is easy for all the chip tuners. Its the custom big turbo kits that make thier jobs hard.


----------



## mk5vw (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_uhh dude, this company has been around. sure theres lots of negativity on this company, but alot of the reviews are good. (TDI Chips)

this isn't a TDI it's an NA motor that isn't a turbo motor so it's different...

_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_
Its funny we have 4 BT cars in utah running that 630 software. All cars making good power and run daily. Hardly any problems. When you start doing modifications as serious as big turbos on VWs the programing gets tuff. Charge piping diameters are all different piping lengths, various types of hardware are used i.e. wastegates and dv. People need to understand when you chang that much of a system everything running perfectly together is going to take more then a ecu file. 
As for tuning a chip for a N/A 2.5.... there are allot less variables. They will advance timing and change fuel a little. It should be a simple tune for them. 
UNI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you look at all the other chip companies noone offers a perfect BT file. GIAC doesn't even offer one and apr only has one with their own turbo kit. Revo runs theirs leaner in idle then really rich on throttle, which robs tons of power.
Before you research one company make sure u research all of them. Making a stock chip is easy for all the chip tuners. Its the custom big turbo kits that make thier jobs hard.

what do you know about this 'them' as you speak of? how many people work for this company? I just looked it up and GIAC does make SW for "BT" as you call it...so please do your own research first...I just read a thread that APR does custom tuning also...
I am still waiting for a proven tuner not some company that more than just a couple aren't happy with...I just posted one that was well written and the thing that sticks out the most is (he stated that he would make it perfect, which he hasn't done and the poor guy has waited 2 years it seems) I'd rather wait 2 years for GIAC or APR...
feel free to buy their product and be a beta tester for 'them'
I on the other hand have paid enough money for my car where I am not going to throw just any SW into it...maybe I am just older then you guys I dunno


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (mk5vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk5vw* »_
this isn't a TDI it's an NA motor that isn't a turbo motor so it's different...
what do you know about this 'them' as you speak of? how many people work for this company? I just looked it up and GIAC does make SW for "BT" as you call it...so please do your own research first...I just read a thread that APR does custom tuning also...
I am still waiting for a proven tuner not some company that more than just a couple aren't happy with...I just posted one that was well written and the thing that sticks out the most is (he stated that he would make it perfect, which he hasn't done and the poor guy has waited 2 years it seems) I'd rather wait 2 years for GIAC or APR...
feel free to buy their product and be a beta tester for 'them'
I on the other hand have paid enough money for my car where I am not going to throw just any SW into it...maybe I am just older then you guys I dunno

GIAC does software for a kit. They don't sell custom BT software. APR will do custom software if you bring your car and put it on the dyno for however long it takes to get it tuned right.
You need to learn more about chip tuning before you even write stupid crap. I don't personally chip tune but i d know what is involved. Look up custom BT software noone makes a perfect file thats just not possible. Custom software is a risky business, and UNI does a pretty good job at fixing problems. My advice would be to tune your own custom BT car with stand alone. It gets really old to see all the 1.8t guys crying about not getting perfect tuning from a "custom BT chip:







. "CUSTOM" Everything has to work a certain way to get a good tune speically with the ecus we're dealing with. 
I do have experince in 1.8ts and other turbo applications and do know what tuning takes. N/A VW software will be easy for UNI and anyone else. I would not expect to see huge gains though.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (mk5vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk5vw* »_
this isn't a TDI it's an NA motor that isn't a turbo motor so it's different...

omg its not a TDI?








so? the point is, the COMPANY gets good reviews for the most part (atleast what ive heard), and i would def trust them with my ECU. 
i still dont get your point... are you trying to tell us not to trust this company or somethnig?


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*

Friend of mine sent me this link. I can't BELIEVE Mike is starting to tune ANOTHER platform when his 1.8T file is STILL incomplete after 2 years. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_
GIAC does software for a kit. They don't sell custom BT software. 

Are you saying they won't sell the software separately? You're wrong if you are.

_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_
You need to learn more about chip tuning before you even write stupid crap. I don't personally chip tune but i d know what is involved. Look up custom BT software noone makes a perfect file thats just not possible. 


Why is it not possible to write a perfect file? To me it's quite possible. The issue is not whether it's possible, the issue is whether the tuner has the capacity to do it. Show me a successful Unitronic dyno where a car performs to expectations of the hardware based on the turbo and injectors supplied.

_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_
Custom software is a risky business, and UNI does a pretty good job at fixing problems. My advice would be to tune your own custom BT car with stand alone. It gets really old to see all the 1.8t guys crying about not getting perfect tuning from a "custom BT chip:







. "CUSTOM" Everything has to work a certain way to get a good tune speically with the ecus we're dealing with. 


So tell us about these ecus then. Tell us why these tuners can't tune them? The ecu's will adapt to pretty much anything you throw at them.
You're talking about Uni doing a "pretty good job at fixing problems". Right there you are admitting that Uni is putting out files which are problematic. Wouldn't you contend that it's only fair for a company to fix their existing "problems" instead of ignoring them and moving onto the next after people have paid good money for it? I would certainly contend that.

_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_
I do have experince in 1.8ts and other turbo applications and do know what tuning takes.

If you do know what tuning takes, then tell us what it takes? Explain to us why it's impossible to make a "perfect" BT file when you have an adaptive ecu.

I'd stay well clear of this software until Unitronic starts supplying at least a 30 day money back guarantee. If their software is so good and so legit, they shouldn't have a problem offering a 30 day money back guarantee.


_Modified by 1QuickDub at 3:43 PM 1-3-2007_


----------



## VR6 BeelzeDub (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

sorry to go back on/off topic, (im not even sure which it is now), BUT any updates?


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_Friend of mine sent me this link. I can't BELIEVE Mike is starting to tune ANOTHER platform when his 1.8T file is STILL incomplete after 2 years. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








Are you saying they won't sell the software separately? You're wrong if you are.
Why is it not possible to write a perfect file? To me it's quite possible. The issue is not whether it's possible, the issue is whether the tuner has the capacity to do it. Show me a successful Unitronic dyno where a car performs to expectations of the hardware based on the turbo and injectors supplied.
So tell us about these ecus then. Tell us why these tuners can't tune them? The ecu's will adapt to pretty much anything you throw at them.
You're talking about Uni doing a "pretty good job at fixing problems". Right there you are admitting that Uni is putting out files which are problematic. Wouldn't you contend that it's only fair for a company to fix their existing "problems" instead of ignoring them and moving onto the next after people have paid good money for it? I would certainly contend that.
If you do know what tuning takes, then tell us what it takes? Explain to us why it's impossible to make a "perfect" BT file when you have an adaptive ecu.

I'd stay well clear of this software until Unitronic starts supplying at least a 30 day money back guarantee. If their software is so good and so legit, they shouldn't have a problem offering a 30 day money back guarantee.

_Modified by 1QuickDub at 3:43 PM 1-3-2007_

Ok if tuning is so fing simple where is that "PERFECT BT FILE FOR YOUR !1.8T" . I know of 4 local cars that are daily driven here in Utah with hardly any problems. I have only seen people using k04 sotfware for BT software when using GIAC and its far from perfect. Its been almost 10 Fing years and noone has a prfect "chip" for a "custom BT". If you weren't so Fing brain dead you might ask yourself why.
Best bet for your 1.8t is to use a piggyback software so you can tune it yourself. Or by a apr turbo kit, Or you could not modifiy your daily driven car and noone will have to hear you cry.
Revo is far from perfect also.
Typical 1.8t tech page cry baby. You will never have a freaking perfect chip for your custom turbo. BUY STANDALONE!!! F FACTORY ECUS SUCK they will not make that large of a adaptation.
As for cars with simple bolt on the ecu will adapt and making a chip work is allot easier. I doubt you'll see much more power for a 2.5 n/a motor.


_Modified by chewy'sjetta at 6:29 PM 1-4-2007_


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_
Ok if tuning is so fing simple where is that "PERFECT BT FILE FOR YOUR !1.8T" . I know of 4 local cars that are daily driven here in Utah with hardly any problems. I have only seen people using k04 sotfware for BT software when using GIAC and its far from perfect. Its been almost 10 Fing years and noone has a prfect "chip" for a "custom BT". If you weren't so Fing brain dead you might ask yourself why.
Best bet for your 1.8t is to use a piggyback software so you can tune it yourself. Or by a apr turbo kit, Or you could not modifiy your daily driven car and noone will have to hear you cry.
Revo is far from perfect also.
Typical 1.8t tech page cry baby. You will never have a freaking perfect chip for your custom turbo. BUY STANDALONE!!! F FACTORY ECUS SUCK they will not make that large of a adaptation.
As for cars with simple bolt on the ecu will adapt and making a chip work is allot easier. I doubt you'll see much more power for a 2.5 n/a motor.

_Modified by chewy'sjetta at 6:29 PM 1-4-2007_

ROFL. The best part about your whole post...is half of it agrees with me, the other half contradicts what you wrote.
If you seriously think that a factory ecu cannot adapt that much, then my car which is running a stock ecu and 550cc injectors with a 3.5 bar FPR proves well otherwise. Go check block 32 in vag-com someday and then take a look in the mirror and realize just how braindead you are son.  The car can and will adapt +/- 25% fueling.
What you're miserably attempting to explain is the difficulty these tuners to appropriately tune the load tables in these cars in conjunction with tuning the additional adaptation offsets and correlating tables when just one change is made for one load value.
You make it seem like in lieu of the fact it's so hard to tune the ecu's that the tuner should be allowed to sell their work without fully having tuned it. GT-ER put down over 350whp on a 2871R on his stock turbo GIAC X+ ecu. Go ask him how "well his car drives" and then once he tells you that the car drives just like stock (as mine does as well), go find me a Unitronic dyno that touches any of his. After you do THAT, then tell me that Unitronic has figured out exactly how to manipulate these loads tables for every scenario. 
Now...at this point you've somehow engrained into your mind that Unitronic isn't finished with learning how to tune these ecu's and they're selling an incomplete product. Ever buy a TV for full price when 60% of the channels work? Hopefully you have not.
I'm done with you.......NEXT


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

so you still have not answered my question. Where the F is that perfect BT chip. It sure in the hell is not a giac x+ k03 software. Why don't you make chips it seems like you know how to use a vag com. Just adjust timing and now you have yourself a perfectly running chipped car right? I have yet to conradict anthing i wrote. I agree that BT chips are garbage yes, but uni isn't the the only people have problems with. 
I beleive if you want to make power with a custom setup you need to go custom all the way. I.E. stand alone. 
Nothing you say even makes sense you are using stock programing running a gt3071r turbo. Now let me ask you this are you running 400whp? Trying cranking up the boost and see how fast that stock ecu adapts. Thats what i thought it doesn't. 
It snot desighned tio run 20psiPERIOd thats why we have chips to make the llittle k03 spool past 20. 
Look at the diode guys they run like crap even with lemmingwinks. 
I've read your 1.8 tech rant. why don't you listen to the people in there. 1.8t ecu is a [email protected] to tune runnign BT. 
Really all te chip companys have done is screw around with different maps and they get as close as possible, and thats the best your going to get. 
N/A chips are and will be simple. Unless of course you decide to strap on a custom turbo kit. Buy off the shelf or prepared to be committed. Custom means exactly what it means. Yiou need to tune to a custom map.
Quit being lazy and learn how to use a piggy back harness or go alone.
Uni has done a pretty good job for my friends, but their cars will never run perfect. FMU blows as a custom upgrade.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*

Talk about thread hijack.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_N/A chips are and will be simple. 
Quit being lazy and learn how to use a piggy back harness or go alone.

these 2 lines sum it all up pretty good.
you cant expect a big turbo highly modded car to run on a chip, thats just insane to think that way. as you said, N/A chips are not rocket science. remember, when GIAC made vr6 chips and they made 12hp, that car transformed into a monster. people on this forum are so unrealistic with what they are expecting.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_these 2 lines sum it all up pretty good.
you cant expect a big turbo highly modded car to run on a chip, thats just insane to think that way. as you said, N/A chips are not rocket science. remember, when GIAC made vr6 chips and they made 12hp, that car transformed into a monster.*people on this forum are so unrealistic with what they are expecting.* 

Some people here expect nothing short of 20bhp for $100 out of an exhaust.








It's getting wacky in here.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (travis3265)*

please lets go back to topic and stop all the pointless attacking. 

_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
these 2 lines sum it all up pretty good.
you cant expect a big turbo highly modded car to run on a chip, thats just insane to think that way. as you said, N/A chips are not rocket science. remember, when GIAC made vr6 chips and they made 12hp, that car transformed into a monster. *people on this forum are so unrealistic with what they are expecting*. 

x2. dont expect much, and when the product comes out, you wont be too disappointed... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah when you spend thousands of dollars on a turbo project and expect to save moneyt on your tune by buying a chip, it leaves you without the right to [email protected]


----------



## mk5vw (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_Yeah when you spend thousands of dollars on a turbo project and expect to save moneyt on your tune by buying a chip, it leaves you without the right to [email protected]

how is a custom tune bitching out? you are insane http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

You ever hear of the term you got to pay to play. If you are going to spend money building a custom turbo set up you don't skimp on the tune. Chips are cheap and they won't take advantage of expexcted power, and you will also be left with problems. You need to put the car on a dyno and log run after run and create a map or maps specific for your car and set up. Thats why APR has a good turbo kit.
Spend the extra $1000 any buy stand alone or at least some sort of piggyback like apexi :|. Pointless to [email protected] imho. He thinks because he has spent 2 years on the 1.8t tech forum he knows everything.
I still say tuning a car in stock form ar lightly modded i.e. (simple bolt ons) is fine and should be simple. Specially for the N/A 2.5l baring there are no ecu security issues.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (mk5vw)*

thats not the topic guys...
/discussion.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_
Spend the extra $1000 any buy stand alone or at least some sort of piggyback like apexi :|. Pointless to [email protected] imho. He thinks because he has spent 2 years on the 1.8t tech forum he knows everything.


Well if I'd only been on here for 2 years you might be on to something Sherlock, but unfortunate for you I speak from experience and have been her for well more than 2 years. Additionally based on your responses I know significantly more than you chief.
Nice suggestion with a piggyback on a motronic ecu







Brilliant.
I've still yet to hear your explanation on how my GT3071R with a built bottom end and 550cc injectors at 3.5 bar runs perfect on a stock ecu at stock boost levels as I wait for my next software. After all the lessons I've learned through *experience and not reading on vortex like some of you kids* I've learned what works and what doesn't. A stock ecu will work just fine. APR has proven that. A stock ecu doesn't have to be specifically programmed to specific hardware. Getting a "BT" chip is going to help with maybe 20-30whp and/or give you a fatter torque range. 
If you're telling me that those kids runnign K04 software on their "BT" setups are wrong, go ask BobQzzi of QEDPerformance about his GT28RS on 380cc injectors with GIAC K04 software and tell me how his car runs/ran. Then ask him how his car runs on Unitronic software







You're out of your league here champ. Remember this is the same BobQzzi who custom builds heads for the 1.8T motors and also tuned a 700+hp motor on a chassis dyno.

_Quote, originally posted by *bob's post http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1515931* »_
"Driving impressions: WOW. I have to say it is a bit beyond my expectations, not power-wise, but in drivability. The GIAC EO5 software works perfectly. It idles and runs as well as a stock one, but with bonus that the nasty 3200RPM torque spike is gone, making it much more drivable. No surges or bumps in the power band at all. Spool is really excellent. Check out the dyno sheet-18 PSI at 3500RPMs. It makes excellent power on the bottom, and will rip right to 7000."


Ask GT-ER how his car drives. As GT-ER about his buddy's Audi TT that made 420+WHP on GIAC K03 X+ software. Go search FrankieBonez name and look what he did on GIAC software way back in the day when he was one of the originals to throw a *gasp* "BT" kit on his car. Only reason he gave up on it was the lack of access to some type of primitive adjustment tool like Lemmwinks.
Now...again...you have no idea what you're talking about here. You're doing what 90% of people on this site do and what I used to do when I was a noober like yourself. You're spouting off what you've read and what people are telling you instead of going off real world experience. Unitronic is a failure up to this point.
*Best of luck with that monster 2.5L rabbit. My Girlfriend was looking to get one of those. I bet you'll be dusting mini-vans in no time with that Unitronic chip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







*
<school is officially closed>


_Modified by 1QuickDub at 6:22 PM 1-5-2007_


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_
Well if I'd only been on here for 2 years you might be on to something Sherlock, but unfortunate for you I speak from experience and have been her for well more than 2 years. Additionally based on your responses I know significantly more than you chief.
Nice suggestion with a piggyback on a motronic ecu







Brilliant.
I've still yet to hear your explanation on how my GT3071R with a built bottom end and 550cc injectors at 3.5 bar runs perfect on a stock ecu at stock boost levels as I wait for my next software. After all the lessons I've learned through *experience and not reading on vortex like some of you kids* I've learned what works and what doesn't. A stock ecu will work just fine. APR has proven that. A stock ecu doesn't have to be specifically programmed to specific hardware. Getting a "BT" chip is going to help with maybe 20-30whp and/or give you a fatter torque range. 
If you're telling me that those kids runnign K04 software on their "BT" setups are wrong, go ask BobQzzi of QEDPerformance about his GT28RS on 380cc injectors with GIAC K04 software and tell me how his car runs/ran. Then ask him how his car runs on Unitronic software







You're out of your league here champ. Remember this is the same BobQzzi who custom builds heads for the 1.8T motors and also tuned a 700+hp motor on a chassis dyno.
Ask GT-ER how his car drives. As GT-ER about his buddy's Audi TT that made 420+WHP on GIAC K03 X+ software. Go search FrankieBonez name and look what he did on GIAC software way back in the day when he was one of the originals to throw a *gasp* "BT" kit on his car. Only reason he gave up on it was the lack of access to some type of primitive adjustment tool like Lemmwinks.
Now...again...you have no idea what you're talking about here. You're doing what 90% of people on this site do and what I used to do when I was a noober like yourself. You're spouting off what you've read and what people are telling you instead of going off real world experience. Unitronic is a failure up to this point.
*Best of luck with that monster 2.5L rabbit. My Girlfriend was looking to get one of those. I bet you'll be dusting mini-vans in no time with that Unitronic chip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







*
<school is officially closed>

_Modified by 1QuickDub at 6:22 PM 1-5-2007_

034 efi offers something close enough to piggy back u dipsht. Keep playing with your stupid azz fmu chips you will never be happy.
I probably have more experince then you. My experince with 1.8t is that 400whp on fwd is GAY. You are 31 and still have common sense issues. 
All these guys using chips for lesser turbos are not taking full advantage of what they have i guarentee you. Just keep spending all your money on flash loads and soilder in chips. You might be happy running a k03 software







and messing with LM. There is nothing more annoying then messing around with fuel curves on LM. rich in the middle lean up top new injectors bigger maf less fp, i'd rather not have to go through all that trouble. 
Oh buy the way https://www.034motorsport.com/...d=399 pretty much a piggy back for 1.8t. Thats what i would do leaves the factory ecu and allows tuning enough to get everything from your car. Of course you wouldn't want to spend money or time making your car drive right. Not only does 034 have something vishnu has been piggyback tuning BMWs (they also run bosch motronic ecus). Vishnu has managed 375hp out of the new 335i with piggyback on motronic. 
If you beleive you know everthing then thats fine. i'm not trying too say i know more then you i'm just saying i know better honest opinion.
The 2.5 rabbit is my daily driver. I also have a 1989 325i wit a gt4088r powered m50 (very built). RUNNING 034EFI STANDALONE ftmfw.








Ok so i'll leave it alone also. you have your way i have mine. try to get it fixed. If you want to bring it to utah we'll strap you down on the dyno and help you tune it. hopefully argument over.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*

How did this turn into the 1.8T tech forum?
And for the disrespectful comment towards the mighty 2.5L I will pull out my secrect weapon!
The fact that the 2.0T walks ALL OVER the 1.8T anyday.


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_*Best of luck with that monster 2.5L rabbit. My Girlfriend was looking to get one of those. *

And because of that, you're girlfriend is showing 10x more intelligence than you did in your post above. 
To anyone else trying to discuss tuning for 1.8Ts with big turbos, please do it in your own forum. If you have experience with Unitronic, GIAC, APR or any other chiping company and their NA chips, then your imput would be much more appreciated.
To be clear for the idiots in the pissing match above: if you are about to type a post that includes "BT", "K04", "1.8T" or mention whp numbers in excess of, say, 300, please PISS OFF


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Froster)*

if a mod sees this, he will prob lock it.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Froster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Froster* »_
And because of that, you're girlfriend is showing 10x more intelligence than you did in your post above. 
To anyone else trying to discuss tuning for 1.8Ts with big turbos, please do it in your own forum. If you have experience with Unitronic, GIAC, APR or any other chiping company and their NA chips, then your imput would be much more appreciated.
To be clear for the idiots in the pissing match above: if you are about to type a post that includes "BT", "K04", "1.8T" *or mention whp numbers in excess of, say, 300, please PISS OFF*

Lmao ahahahaha.... Classic 2.5 forum material.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Lmao ahahahaha.... Classic 2.5 forum material.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Glad to be of service!


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

This thread is about software for the 2.5L motor, not the 1.8T. If you have something regarding 1.8T software you would like to discuss, please start your own thread in the 1.8T forum. 
Any further off-topic posts will be removed.


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_This thread is about software for the 2.5L motor, not the 1.8T. If you have something regarding 1.8T software you would like to discuss, please start your own thread in the 1.8T forum. 
Any further off-topic posts will be removed. 

I'm sure most of us wouldn't mind a bit if you removed any PREVIOUS OT posts too.


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (Froster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Froster* »_
And because of that, you're girlfriend is showing 10x more intelligence than you did in your post above. 
To anyone else trying to discuss tuning for 1.8Ts with big turbos, please do it in your own forum. If you have experience with Unitronic, GIAC, APR or any other chiping company and their NA chips, then your imput would be much more appreciated.
To be clear for the idiots in the pissing match above: if you are about to type a post that includes "BT", "K04", "1.8T" or mention whp numbers in excess of, say, 300, please PISS OFF

Thanks, but i'm not an idiot. Some peole just need to be put in there place.
When someone goes after someone else lively hood with unreasonable claims i tend to get pissed. Sorry.
So how about a update on the 2.5l chip.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*

no news from Uni yet.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Unitronic started off agressively with all sorts of e-mails and plans, they even had a rep posting on here.
They are turning into ABD with their failed turbo project... A lot of talking but no results and a smokescreen....








Not happy....


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_ 
Not happy....

x2


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_ A lot of talking but no results and a smokescreen....








Not happy....

That's hard to take. Its a chip for a NA motor! As mentioned above, its an issue of adjusting thte fueling and timing. Its fairly basic as far as chip development goes (not that I could do it myself) and few people would expect earth shattering results. So, why quit?


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

Uni is not going to pay much attention to a base model engine. They will make there money on the r32 and 2.0t motors before they spend any real timeon a 2.5l. 
Seriously though don't expect much more then 10-12hp, unless the factory detuned the motor more then expected. 
Everyone also needs top be prepared to use super unleaded gas 91 or 93.
I'm still curios to see some results though.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_Uni is not going to pay much attention to a base model engine. They will make there money on the r32 and 2.0t motors before they spend any real timeon a 2.5l. 
Seriously though don't expect much more then 10-12hp, unless the factory detuned the motor more then expected. 
Everyone also needs top be prepared to use super unleaded gas 91 or 93.
I'm still curios to see some results though.









I was already told +20hp. I'm not the only one who was told this.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

lets just sit and wait... or keep pressing them to do something about it.


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
I was already told +20hp. I'm not the only one who was told this.

Sure its possible, but i'm just saying don't hold your breath. The chip will allow other things like higher redline and govenor dissable. 


_Modified by chewy'sjetta at 9:09 AM 1-9-2007_


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_
Sure its possible, but i'm just saying don't hold your breath. The chip will allow other things like higher redline and govenor dissable. 

_Modified by chewy'sjetta at 9:09 AM 1-9-2007_

I am really interested to know what the true red line on this engine is and if there is more power up there. 
Let's get some updates on this chip PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_
I am really interested to know what the true red line on this engine is and if there is more power up there. 
Let's get some updates on this chip PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

In stock form, there is absolutely nothing to be gained by raising the rev limiter. If you got an intake, a full exhaust (meaning a header kids $$), and some cams, you might move the peak torque enough to warrant an increase in redline. Engine management should be one of the last things you look to upgrade, and it should be tailored to your other mods.
Look at dyno charts. The torque peaks at 3500 and begins to taper off. There is no way it's going to make more power above 6k.  The 2.5 was designed as a torque motor. It isn't designed to breathe up high.


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

allright, I just called to get this straight.
There ia a chip already out for the 2005.5 and 2006 motor. the ecu in the 2007 is not the same. They clame an approximate +10Hp and +12Tq on these models.
They are having a 07 2.5 getting build up right now in the states and comming back to Montreal soon. Apprently that chip should be ready by the 10th febuary at the most. they are saying that they are hoping for better gains and different options depending if you have a CAI, exhaust, etc.
I hope that this answers a few questions that you guys had.


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

nice update silver. do u know if those numbers are at the wheels?


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

i didnt think about asking but i hope so because at this point a can of Soda would probably do the same, i know it gets my little brother to run quicker for a few minutes so who knows.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_i didnt think about asking but i hope so because at this point a can of Soda would probably do the same, i know it gets my little brother to run quicker for a few minutes so who knows.


----------



## VR6 BeelzeDub (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

lol...
bump. i need that TINY extra bit of energy from the rabbit to be 100% satisfied...lets find out more


----------



## mk5vw (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Froster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Froster* »_To anyone else trying to discuss tuning for 1.8Ts with big turbos, please do it in your own forum. If you have experience with Unitronic, GIAC, APR or any other chiping company and their NA chips, then your imput would be much more appreciated.


I have had experience with GIAC and APR for N/A motors. They seem to perform well for what they are. I know I am starting to sound like a hater, but unitronic has no tuning experience with N/A motors. After a few emails back and forth he's a 1 man show that has dynoed vr6 turbos and 1.8T's...he started tuning with another fi motor 1.9TDI...I just hope he is up to the hype that you've all created. Remember these are your daily drivers, as I know it's mine and I would hate to have a weird hiccup or hesitation due to SW and have to deal with it daily, while I wait and wait the promised 2 weeks as most companies usually tell you. I've been in the car modifying scene when I was younger, not much has changed. Just more vendors now...


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mk5vw)*

Meh, I'd be happy with 10whp and 12wtq. Other brands claim 5-7hp and say "a hefty dose of torque down low". 
But the question is, reliability and price....
To me it doesn't matter whether it takes premium or not, I use 94 octane anyways, it's a diff of 3$ at the end of a full tank fill up and I get a smoother drive and better MPG out of her, even a little more throttle response. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This is not the 20hp I was told it'd be though....


----------



## mk5vw (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_This is not the 20hp I was told it'd be though....









this is all that i was saying...it seems like he overpromises and underdelivers...there is only so much he can do and he is either a huge optimist and a liar...you figure it out on your own...but like I said don't get so excited and then dissapointed when it's not EXACTLY what you were promised...although the other guy from the 1.8T forum was a bit over the top, he had a valid point...and there are several other threads that I've read that show the same type of attitude/results...that's just my observation...


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mk5vw)*

They never promised 20hp man, they said they *ACHIEVED 22hp ALREADY.*
I got excited because it was done already and it worked, but they said they needed time to tinker and test it more.


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (mk5vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk5vw* »_
this is all that i was saying...it seems like he overpromises and underdelivers...there is only so much he can do and he is either a huge optimist and a liar...you figure it out on your own...but like I said don't get so excited and then dissapointed when it's not EXACTLY what you were promised...although the other guy from the 1.8T forum was a bit over the top, he had a valid point...and there are several other threads that I've read that show the same type of attitude/results...that's just my observation...

You're basing your judgement off of a generic BT software. If you just don't like uni then don't buy it. Your comparing 2 chips that are so far from each other. If mike can prov it with a dyno graph on the same dyno that would be good enough for me.. One of my best friends is a uni dealer and so far every chip has been really good and Mike makes sure updates are alwyas taken care of. Uni is a great vendor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I still have to see these numbers to beleive them. Come on Uni lets see what you got for my shoe box.


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_To me it doesn't matter whether it takes premium or not, I use 94 octane anyways, it's a diff of 3$ at the end of a full tank fill up and I get a smoother drive and better MPG out of her, even a little more throttle response. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

this engine was built to run on 89 regular, filling up on higher octane isnt good. by doing this you are creating detonation.. not a whole lot but you are. I would recommend that you go back to 89 asap!


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

As long as your performance and mileage are _really_ improving (and it's not all in your head) then there's no reason not to run higher octane. The problem with running excessive octane is that it takes more energy to burn. It won't detonate _as_ easily as lower octane fuel will and will actually cause _reduced_ performance and mileage when used in a car that doesn't need it.
The 2.5 is designed to be capable of running on 87, but best performance will be achieved with something higher. Whether that's 89, 91 or 93 I can't say, since I haven't tried them myself (it's my wifes car after all) but I know we got a bit better mileage when we ran a tank of 89. The next time we go on a road trip I'll have to try the 89 one way and the 91 coming back...just to see.










_Modified by VolksRacer2 at 7:42 PM 1-9-2007_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_
this engine was built to run on 89 regular, filling up on higher octane isnt good. by doing this you are creating detonation.. not a whole lot but you are. I would recommend that you go back to 89 asap!









Correction, the *minimum* octane this engine is *recommended* to be used is 87. Using a higher octane will not disrupt anything, hell using 87 in a GTi won't ruin anything either. Just less power...In this case i'll get better MPG and better response from a cleaner fuel.
I hate how people hate to spend 3$ more for a tank of gas but they'll shell out 20$ a week on coffee.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
Correction, the *minimum* octane this engine is *recommended* to be used is 87. Using a higher octane will not disrupt anything, hell using 87 in a GTi won't ruin anything either. Just less power...In this case i'll get better MPG and better response from a cleaner fuel.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_I hate how people hate to spend 3$ more for a tank of gas but they'll shell out 20$ a week on coffee.


x2. it pisses the hell out of me. just buy some $3 instant coffee and make it yourself, using the money you safe from buying the 87 octane.


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
x2. it pisses the hell out of me. just buy some $3 instant coffee and make it yourself, using the money you safe from buying the 87 octane. 

Instant coffee is disgusting. Nasty, nasty, nasty stuff. At least buy the stuff you have to run through a $10 coffee maker. It's not that much more expensive.
Instant coffee is bordering on insanely cheap. That is like lowering your standards to the point where you'll take ANYBODY home from a bar...even the chick that might be a dude.


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

i guess we all have different perspective, i would rather eat for an extra 3 bucks then my car to drink it, it brings me from point A to B and runs ood anyways. and you are right, it 87, thats my mistake...


----------



## mk5vw (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_
this engine was built to run on 89 regular, filling up on higher octane isnt good. by doing this you are creating detonation.. not a whole lot but you are. I would recommend that you go back to 89 asap!









ROFL...it's the total opposite!


----------



## mk5vw (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_
You're basing your judgement off of a generic BT software. If you just don't like uni then don't buy it. Your comparing 2 chips that are so far from each other. If mike can prov it with a dyno graph on the same dyno that would be good enough for me.. One of my best friends is a uni dealer and so far every chip has been really good and Mike makes sure updates are alwyas taken care of. Uni is a great vendor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I still have to see these numbers to beleive them. Come on Uni lets see what you got for my shoe box.









no, i am basing it off experiences that people have posted...he has a dyno, but the problem is that he has no car...and what he's promised you isn't what he'll deliver...keep listening to the 2 week theory thenit turns into 2 yrs...you can continue to be their fan boy...I am a pessimist I guess


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (mk5vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk5vw* »_
ROFL...it's the total opposite!

whuy ould it be the oposite.. i might of screwed up but he is what i think. the higher the octane the quicker the combustion happens which means it detonates before the piston reaches top position.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_
whuy ould it be the oposite.. i might of screwed up but he is what i think. the higher the octane the quicker the combustion happens which means it detonates before the piston reaches top position.

the higher the octane the more pressure you can put on the mix without it self detonating, the higher perfomrance cars that have higher compressions need more octane so the spark and not the conmpression is what detonates. 
Running higher octane in a car that does not need it might be a waste of money because it might not make any more HP but definetly not get less performance.
Direct injection gasoline engines can have higher conmpression than normal ones because they spray the fuel after some compression has already happened so they fuel is not compressed/heated as much and so they can run higher compression, more efficient cycles.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

A waste of money?
For 3$ more I get rougly 150km more a tank (the same route every week), and that works out to about 6-7 litres less used compared to 87, and at $0.85 a litre thats a saving of $5.95 if you wanna scrounge all the pennies you can.








The extra cost pays off in a small way, I just like cleaner gas.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

I also put in the premium since it is cleaner, I haven't switched to regular to see if my milage goes down.
So in your case you are saving money, but what I meant is that for example if you used 100 octane fuel it would NOT decrease performance, it would just be extra money spent in the higher octane fuel without gettin gmore performance.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (the s is silent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the s is silent* »_
Instant coffee is disgusting. Nasty, nasty, nasty stuff. At least buy the stuff you have to run through a $10 coffee maker. It's not that much more expensive.
Instant coffee is bordering on insanely cheap. That is like lowering your standards to the point where you'll take ANYBODY home from a bar...even the chick that might be a dude.

haha thats funny. i still love instant coffee more than the "real" kind.. 
easier and quicker to make IMO.


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (mk5vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk5vw* »_
no, i am basing it off experiences that people have posted...he has a dyno, but the problem is that he has no car...and what he's promised you isn't what he'll deliver...keep listening to the 2 week theory thenit turns into 2 yrs...you can continue to be their fan boy...I am a pessimist I guess









What are you talking about? You pretend to know what your talking about because you saw some guy have trouble witha bt chip. I'm doubting he'll make much more then 5hp. He'll get you as much as giac, apr, or anyother chip tuner willing to max out a 2.5l. N/A chips are not rocket science. Basically buy what you prefer i think the biggest thing is the speed limiter will be gone and you'll gain on the redline.
I'll get ahold of uni tomorrow or friday and see whats going on. My rabbit is staying stock for the most part. Maybe a intake so it will be easier to acces my air filter.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_
What are you talking about? You pretend to know what your talking about because you saw some guy have trouble witha bt chip. *I'm doubting he'll make much more then 5hp. *He'll get you as much as giac, apr, or anyother chip tuner willing to max out a 2.5l. N/A chips are not rocket science. Basically buy what you prefer i think the biggest thing is the speed limiter will be gone and you'll gain on the redline.
I'll get ahold of uni tomorrow or friday and see whats going on. My rabbit is staying stock for the most part. Maybe a intake so it will be easier to acces my air filter.









Greedspeed got 10hp... Uni told me 20 has been done already, it was just a matter of reliability and more testing. They wanted to make it official by implementing it on a Rabbit manual and testing it out on a dyno. Thats what they said they were doing. But meh, I kinda give up.
I'll take my money else where.


----------



## mk5vw (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewy’sjetta* »_What are you talking about? You pretend to know what your talking about because you saw some guy have trouble witha bt chip. I'm doubting he'll make much more then 5hp. He'll get you as much as giac, apr, or anyother chip tuner willing to max out a 2.5l. N/A chips are not rocket science. Basically buy what you prefer i think the biggest thing is the speed limiter will be gone and you'll gain on the redline.
I'll get ahold of uni tomorrow or friday and see whats going on. My rabbit is staying stock for the most part. Maybe a intake so it will be easier to acces my air filter.









I've sent him a few emails...and he doesn't have a car...want me to post them? he said he is waiting for a local to come down and for him to test it out on...but what do I care...I won't buy from him...I am not basing it off 1 post...stop re-iterating the same thing...I can show you other posts if you like...but don't forget about the '2 weeks' 
I'll laugh about this in 6 months...and maybe so will you


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver__DUB* »_
whuy ould it be the oposite.. i might of screwed up but he is what i think. the higher the octane the quicker the combustion happens which means it detonates before the piston reaches top position.

That's where you're making your mistake. A LOWER octane will flash (and thus detonate) more readily and burns faster. This results in easier combustion in lower comp. engines, but detonation if compression is too high. Slower burning (higher octane) fuel also creates more power (as long as your engine can use it) since the burn lasts for more of the stroke cycle.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (VolksRacer2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw_rabbit (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

using 87 and 91 , I noticed no power improvement , but using 91 seems to make the engine run alot smoother , and that is something you can feel. Up to you if you want to spend more money on 91 just for the smoother engine








By the way where I fuel my car, at every thursday the premium 91 is at the same price as the midgrade 89 ...








an for those tech heads, at first the engine was designed with a 10:1 compression ratio , and it was advertised to use 94 for best performance and 91 may be used with reduced performance... so by droping it 9.5:1 it makes sense that 91 will do best performance and 87 will do just fine ...
I got a PDF file on that


_Modified by vw_rabbit at 3:06 AM 1-16-2007_


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (vw_rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_rabbit* »_using 87 and 91 , I noticed no power improvement , but using 91 seems to make the engine run alot smoother , and that is something you can feel. Up to you if you want to spend more money on 91 just for the smoother engine








By the way where I fuel my car, at every thursday the premium 91 is at the same price as the midgrade 89 ...








an for those tech heads, at first the engine was designed with a 10:1 compression ratio , and it was advertised to use 94 for best performance and 91 may be used with reduced performance... so by droping it 9.5:1 it makes sense that 91 will do best performance and 87 will do just fine ...
I got a PDF file on that

_Modified by vw_rabbit at 3:06 AM 1-16-2007_

So what else did they change to detune the engine? and how did they drop the compression?


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_
So what else did they change to detune the engine? and how did they drop the compression?


New pistons with a higher wrist pin, or more of a dish.
I think detune is sort of a mis-nomer for what VW did. They *re*-tuned the engine for low end torque and fuel efficiency. Despite what some people here believe, they didn't decide to just swap the ECU to cut 30 hp (or whatever people are claiming these days). Between final prototype and production, they probably slightly modified the cam profile and possibly even tweaked intake and exhaust manifold design to shift the powerband to low-end torque to make it more bearable to drive daily. ECU probably was re-optimized to the new components to operate on 87 octane, but I feel it wasn't de-optimized to choke the engine.
*warning* this is my opinion on this matter. Nobody has agreed with it yet, why start now?


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (vw_rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_rabbit* »_
I got a PDF file on that

_Modified by vw_rabbit at 3:06 AM 1-16-2007_

Can you post that PDF? I would be very interested to read about the changes.


----------



## vw_rabbit (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (Froster)*

from the PDF On the new Jetta study program.
The 2.5L/150 HP engine has 5 cylinders and
4 valves per cylinder driven by DOHC. This
engine is all new for the new Jetta and
offers high torque, high performance, low
fuel consumption, low emissions and low
maintenance.
Engine code: BGP
Type: 5-cylinder in-line engine
Displacement: 151 cu. in. (2480cc)
Firing Order: 1-2-4-5-3
Bore: 3.25 in. (82.5mm)
Stroke: 3.65 in. (92.8mm)
Valves per cylinder: 4
Compression ratio: 10:1
Max. output: 150 HP (110 kW) at 5,000 rpm
Max. torque: 168 ft. lb. (228 Nm) at 4,000 rpm
Fuel: 94 octane (98 RON) unleaded
fuel, 91 octane (95 RON)unleaded can be used with reduced performance.
Exhaust gas treatment:Catalytic converter
Emissions standard: SULEV ULEV2

The 2.5L engine block design is similar to
previous models with an improved
lubrication system.
The crankshaft is made of forged steel with
bearing and connecting rod surfaces like
the 2.0L engine and includes the timing
gear. The five connecting rod locations are
equally positioned at 72°.
The A5 engine has dual overhead
camshafts with a continuously adjusting
intake cam. The head design is based on
the V10 Lamborghini engine.
The 2.5L engine uses timing chains to
improve durability and extend service
periods. The timing chain arrangement also
drives the oil pump and the vacuum pump
through its intermediate cog wheel.
The intake manifold on the 2.5L A5 engine
is made of plastic. The intake manifold
assembly includes the throttle body, fuel
regulator, AKF valve and the pressure and
throttle sensor assembly.
A feature of the 2.5L exhaust manifold is its
isolated air-flow design. The exhaust
manifold features a protective plate that
serves as a source for heated intake air.
The engine cover on the 2.5L engine
includes the intake air filter and part of the
system that delivers heated intake air to the
engine. The engine cover’s configuration
also lowers engine noise.
The 2.5L engine’s vacuum pump is
mechanically driven by the timing chain and
provides power assist to the vehicle’s brake
system. The pump is driven via its cog
wheel assembly.
The crankshaft seal flange with integrated
engine speed sensor wheel is a new
feature. The crankshaft seal flange seals the
cylinder block on the flywheel end. The seal
is made of heat-resistant and nonwearing
polytetrafluoroethylene (PTFE) plastic.
The engine speed sensor is a Hall effect
sensor mounted in the crankshaft seal
housing and consists of a steel ring
mounted in rubber. This rubber material
contains embedded magnetized metal
chips that have an alternate north and south
polarity with a large north pole to serve as a
reference for the engine speed sensor. The
sensor wheel is precisely press-fit into the
crankshaft flange.



_Modified by vw_rabbit at 9:02 PM 1-17-2007_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (vw_rabbit)*

WOW man thanks so much for the info!
the pdf says 10:1 compression... i always read 9.5:1 compression. so which is it? is my engine different than the "newer" engine?


----------



## vw_rabbit (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

No, at first before they released any production , the prototypes were like that, thats what it is. 
They just change the compression ratio to allow the engine to run on regular gas for some sales consideration in my opinion.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (vw_rabbit)*

so are there two versions of this engine?


----------



## vw_rabbit (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

C'mon ...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (vw_rabbit)*

someone better make it clear to me... when i bought the car, everything out there said 9.5:1
now its 2007 and im seeing 10:1


----------



## vw_rabbit (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

It is written in your owner manual in the technical specs section ... i'm pretty sure its 9.5:1 
the 10:1 is only at the study program phase. Before the actually start selling any MkV.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (vw_rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_rabbit* »_It is written in your owner manual in the technical specs section ... i'm pretty sure its 9.5:1 
the 10:1 is only at the study program phase. Before the actually start selling any MkV.









oh ok... thanks for making it clearer. 
from the most recent pdf:


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

any news from uni
Yev


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Yevi)*

I know, the 22nd has long gone by.


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_I know, the 22nd has long gone by.

true that. Seems like no company will hold their feet to the fire.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (osteor10)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

there better be a way better reason than, so i can run 87 octane...
my vr had 10;1 and it would run on it...my 16v had almost 11:1 and it could run on it...(didn't really like it but it did)
and why didn't lower the hp..yea sure thay can make up for it in the tuning of the ecu ..but it should have still dropped.
a half point raise in my vr is rated at about 15hp.
anyways wheres our chip at.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VW_tayder)*

What I don't understand is why tell people that more info will be available in 2 weeks time and go as far and telling us about the gains and plans of even turboing it and then leaving us out to dry?
It pissed me off enough not to consider buying the damn thing even when it does come out in 2013. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_What I don't understand is why tell people that more info will be available in 2 weeks time and go as far and telling us about the gains and plans of even turboing it and then leaving us out to dry?
It pissed me off enough not to consider buying the damn thing even when it does come out in 2013. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Hey if they ran into trouble or even if they blew the engine, it would explain the delay and that they are working towards getting a good product to us, I can take the delay (unpatiently, but I can) but the lack of information is what drives me nuts.
UPDATES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

i can take the delay because:
1. i have no car money to spend rightnow
2. even if i did, im way to busy to spend it
3. im enjoying my car as it is.... except for the damn mpg


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Well boys, looks like we gave up too soon, apparently the turbo from VAG is almost done, and on Monday *Unitronic* (who is 1 min away anyway) is coming over to do the program for their turbo bunny. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm sorry Unitronic, please forgive me for my outburst!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

but htis is only for a turbo 2.5... i was hoping for the NA 2.5


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (osteor10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *osteor10* »_


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

I am glad to see both, but the NA chip was suppossed to be almost ready and in final tuning stage, why start a new project when the old one is way behind.
Please give us updates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_I am glad to see both, but the NA chip was suppossed to be almost ready and in final tuning stage, *why start a new project when the old one is way behind.*
Please give us updates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

x2


----------



## VR6 BeelzeDub (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

hmm whats going on right now? i just need to get rid of this governed "stuff"....i dont give a damn about turbo 2.5s. i want to chip my N/A 2.5







cmoooonnn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 BeelzeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 BeelzeDub* »_hmm whats going on right now? i just need to get rid of this governed "stuff"....i dont give a damn about turbo 2.5s. i want to chip my N/A 2.5







cmoooonnn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

the only thing you will gain is the ability to drive more than 120-125mph and that is a speed that is unattainable in Queens.








all those hp numbers are bogus to me, until i see some actual numbers.








btw, nice to see you in the MKV forums... you used to be in the MKIV forums, correct?


----------



## glow9 (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

Are you guys serious? You would dish out $400 for 22 more HP...... Why not just buy a turbo if your going to spend that kinda money.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (glow9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glow9* »_Are you guys serious? You would dish out $400 for 22 more HP...... Why not just buy a turbo if your going to spend that kinda money.









Ha, show me a Turbo for $400 *CANADIAN.*
Btw: Having a chip will increase power other mods give you. A 7hp exhaust and 11hp CAI can easily become more powerful with a chip thats tuned to take advantage of more air going in and out.
PS: Whats the diff between spending $400 CND for a 22hp chip and $600 US for a 6-8hp exhaust on most cars?
If we all shrugged off $400 for 22hp mods we wouldn't be modding at all.
Like why pay $2000 for those wheels when they add no power?


_Modified by @[email protected] at 3:50 AM 2-7-2007_


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
Ha, show me a Turbo for $400 *CANADIAN.*
Btw: Having a chip will increase power other mods give you. A 7hp exhaust and 11hp CAI can easily become more powerful with a chip thats tuned to take advantage of more air going in and out.
PS: Whats the diff between spending $400 CND for a 22hp chip and $600 US for a 6-8hp exhaust on most cars?
If we all shrugged off $400 for 22hp mods we wouldn't be modding at all.
*Like why pay $2000 for those wheels when they add no power?*

_Modified by @[email protected] at 3:50 AM 2-7-2007_

Because they are lighter









It may not give you hp, but it lowers rotating mass, so it helps out. Unless you put on 19" wheels that weigh 30 lbs/ea. But then I suppose it's just for looks and you don't care about slowing yourself down anyways.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (the s is silent)*

It is really hard to spend 400 canadian, because they (unitronic) have dropped the NA chip tunning. 
either it didn't work out, they dropped it or put it on hold until they finish the VAG turbo project.
Anyway, I am very disapointed in the lack of updates.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (glow9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glow9* »_Are you guys serious? You would dish out $400 for 22 more HP...... Why not just buy a turbo if your going to spend that kinda money.









this post and ur ridiculous post in the intake thread just makes me want to drop kick you through my computer screen. ignorant people like you have no room to be in this forum. if you had half a brain...or even a quarter, u would realize how incredible a 22hp gain is for a measly 400CDN. drive ur car off a cliff.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (travis3265)*

forget the people that complain about 400 cdn for 22hp, Where is the chip for those of us that DO want to get it?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
this post and ur ridiculous post in the intake thread just makes me want to drop kick you through my computer screen. ignorant people like you have no room to be in this forum. if you had half a brain...or even a quarter, u would realize how incredible a 22hp gain is for a measly 400CDN. drive ur car off a cliff.

x2


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
this post and ur ridiculous post in the intake thread just makes me want to drop kick you through my computer screen. ignorant people like you have no room to be in this forum. if you had half a brain...or even a quarter, u would realize how incredible a 22hp gain is for a measly 400CDN. drive ur car off a cliff.

ROFL.
$400 CND is an investment for a 22hp increase man. Gotta take out that loan!
I just saw 15 people group buy the armrest from the 4door rabbit to retro fit them into their 2doors...$400+ US! For an armrest... And here I see someone complain about a 22hp increase on a N/A motor.
Ah, the el-cheapo of the 2.5L Forum never seem to leave.
On topic now: I'm pretty sure they halted the N/A chip for the turbo because ... well everyone seemed more interested in the turbo kit... Just compare this thread and the turbo one. This one took 2 months to get to 7 pages and it was always bumped here, the other went to 7 pages in like 2 days.
Supply and Demand...or they just couldn't get the job done?


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

The turbo one has more post because it has pictures. A lot of people simply window shopping or drooling over the eye candy. They would likely sell more chips than turbos.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (rare)*

also because the turbo will yeild more power than a chip... and also there is that pshhh sound


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (rare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rare* »_The turbo one has more post because it has pictures. A lot of people simply window shopping or drooling over the eye candy. They would likely sell more chips than turbos.

I second the opinion that they would definetly be able to sell a lot more 400cdn chips than 4000k us turbo kits. 
Just simple economics.
And why not give us an update on what was going on? Besides, easn't the chip almost finished? I would never stop a project that is in it's final stage, if you are going to kill it kill it because you can't do it, not just because you got a newer toy.
I really want to put a CAI and a chip on my 2.5, I want to install them together, or at least ship together. 
PLEASE unitronic, PLEASE giv eus an update or at least a it will be done in june or something.


----------

